# Nice to be here



## grwhyte (Apr 18, 2007)

It's nice to be among people who share the same passion of aircraft as myself.

One thing I always heard growing up, was stories of the aircraft my grandfather worked on during the war. One plane that he worked on was the Halifax. Just a question for you alll. 

Was the Halifax a good bomber? and if so why does it seem like this bomber will stay in the shadows of the Mosquito and the Lancaster.

thank you


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome...

The Halifax? One of the most under-rated bombers of WW2....


----------



## mkloby (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome aboard.

PS - don't listen to this flyboyj clown, he just makes all sorts of nonsensical stuff up. Next thing he'll be trying to sell you the C-47 as the best aircraft of WWII.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 18, 2007)

I saw a document/ memorandum the other night on TV signed by Harris in 42/43 calling the halifax a failure


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 18, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> I saw a document/ memorandum the other night on TV signed by Harris in 42/43 calling the halifax a failure


Harris would of called the atomic bomb "adequate."


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2007)

Hallo !!!


----------



## Heinz (Apr 20, 2007)

hey mate............


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2007)

Hello welcome to the site.


----------

